# Why do people say they will tip and then not tip...?



## uberman101

Why do people tell me they're going to tip well and even right before the drop off point they say they will tip through the app...but then they don't tip? Lol if you're not going to tip there's no need to lie about it, tipping isn't even an Uber requirement. But it does make me thing I did something wrong if everything seems to go fine but then you don't even give a $1 tip. Unless Uber is taking tips randomly because one time a woman left a tip through the app right in front of me but then the tip didn't show up on my app later...So I don't know.


----------



## merryon2nd

The answer to this is simple. To keep a psychological advantage over people that would believe that they will keep their word. They want the best experience for the smallest amount of cost. There are plenty of drivers out there that will go above and beyond for the promise of a few extra bucks, and they know it. So they dangle that few extra bucks in front of your nose like Fred Flintstone did bananas for the world's first Uber.
I'm fairly sure that they hope they can break your spirit when they pull it away after they get out too.


----------



## uberman101

merryon2nd said:


> The answer to this is simple. To keep a psychological advantage over people that would believe that they will keep their word. They want the best experience for the smallest amount of cost. There are plenty of drivers out there that will go above and beyond for the promise of a few extra bucks, and they know it. So they dangle that few extra bucks in front of your nose like Fred Flintstone did bananas for the world's first Uber.
> I'm fairly sure that they hope they can break your spirit when they pull it away after they get out too.


Well jokes on them because I treat every customer with the same respect and care as everyone else regardless of the promises of tips, so they are living in a fantasy world thinking its making me treat them better...lol


----------



## merryon2nd

uberman101 said:


> Well jokes on them because I treat every customer with the same respect and care as everyone else regardless of the promises of tips, so they are living in a fantasy world thinking its making me treat them better...lol


Yes, as do I. However, they don't comprehend this. Or that it makes them seem even more foolish when they've broken their word. It gives them a moment to, in their heads, hold all the power over you.


----------



## CYP

People are assholes


----------



## merryon2nd

CYP said:


> People are assholes


Most simple and accurate  People are a$$holes!


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

Best advise I have ever heard: dont believe anything you hear, and only half of what you see


----------



## Cableguynoe

Question... what do you say when they say they will tip you in the app?


----------



## merryon2nd

Believe nothing till its in your hand, or visible in your bank account. Life will be far easier if you live that way. Much less stress, and much less disappointment.



Cableguynoe said:


> Question... what do you say when they say they will tip you in the app?


If you do, its appreciated. If you don't, its just another day. Most people who hear this, I've actually had tip. I think it makes them feel guilty.


----------



## Uber's Guber

uberman101 said:


> Well jokes on them because I treat every customer with the same respect and care as everyone else regardless of the promises of tips, so they are living in a fantasy world thinking its making me treat them better...lol


What a guy. You probably give lying paxholes 5 stars as well.


----------



## RynoHawk

They want that 5*. 

These are the same people who said they don’t carry cash and would tip if only Uber had in app tipping before they implemented it.


----------



## merryon2nd

Honestly, bottom line, Uber driving is nothing more than mobile psychological warfare in a car between only two people. I think that's why I'm still in it. I like the mental challenge.


----------



## CYP

merryon2nd said:


> Honestly, bottom line, Uber driving is nothing more than mobile psychological warfare in a car between only two people. I think that's why I'm still in it. I like the mental challenge.


I see you drive in wildwood. I cruise there from time to time. Its all I can do to stop myself from running random people over that just dart into the roads without even looking. Its like frogger but reversed, the cars move instead of the frogs.


----------



## uberman101

Uber's Guber said:


> What a guy. You probably give lying paxholes 5 stars as well.


Nah we had a fine ride apart from the not tipping...I don't rate pax on the morals of lying or not


----------



## Cary Grant

Downgrade anyone that verbally promises a tip, as well as pax that verbally promises 5-stars.

For months, I've been asked by pax if Uber takes a haircut out of tips. I used to say they didn't. Now I say the truth "I don't know. 90% of people who promise to tip via the app never do, so it's impossible to figure out."

Since I started saying this, I've noticed something: 100% of the people that I say this to never promise a gratuity via the app. They don't want to be lumped in with the liars. Moreover, some ante up cash, or tip me via Venmo or Zelle, during the trip. My tip sign pays off.

An alternative response to a promise of a tip is this rejoinder "I promise to give you a 5-star passenger rating!"

Say it with a smile. A very Russian smile. All lips and teeth, but no eye squint. As fake a smile as you can muster.

This should make the liars uncomfortable, although some of them won't know exactly whey they feel discomfort. A few of them might figure it out, especially as they notice their ratings keep nosediving.


----------



## uberman101

RynoHawk said:


> They want that 5*.
> 
> These are the same people who said they don't carry cash and would tip if only Uber had in app tipping before they implemented it.


lying to get a 5* lol


----------



## merryon2nd

CYP said:


> I see you drive in wildwood. I cruise there from time to time. Its all I can do to stop myself from running random people over that just dart into the roads without even looking. Its like frogger but reversed, the cars move instead of the frogs.


Indeed, it appears that along this whole coastal stretch people tend to leave their brain at home while they go into something known as 'vacation mode'. While in this mode, it appears they're favorite pastime is to attempt suicide in front of people's cars, or see how slow they can drive and still move forward. They also tend to forget how many seat belts are needed for how many people and how bicycle rules of the road are the SAME as automobile rules of the road.
I've been T-boned by bicycles that went right through stop signs.
But I actually find it quite fun in all honesty.


----------



## Cdub2k

Here's the thing I never down rate a passenger for not tipping that's not my style and I feel like that's not a fair reason to down rate them. However, my new policy is to automatically assign a 2 star rating to the phrase "I'll tip you in the app"

4 out of 5 people who utter that phrase lie. The people who tip in app does so without telling you. Puking in the car is the only thing worse than telling somebody you're gonna tip and then not doing it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

In my driver profile under favorite story I wrote: “I don’t have cash but I’ll tip you in the app.” Since I did that I haven’t had one pax tell me they were going to tip me in the app and not do it.


----------



## Cableguynoe

merryon2nd said:


> If you do, its appreciated. If you don't, its just another day. Most people who hear this, I've actually had tip. I think it makes them feel guilty.


Honestly, if someone told me it would just be another day, i might not tip.

I feel like I have a very high percentage of tips from people that tell me they will tip in the app.
I would say something like 8 out of 10.

I turn, make eye contact and say " Thank you. I really appreciate that!"

I don't believe all people that say they will tip then don't meant to lie. Some are the ones that do tip in cash when they have it, but of course they're not always going to have cash.
Sometimes they just move on with that they're doing, thinking they'll do it later, but just forget.
In any case, I feel giving them a sincere thank you and them knowing that it does mean a lot to me, gets them to not forget to tip me.

My crazy good looks might be part of it. Can't be sure.


----------



## Julescase

CYP said:


> People are assholes


Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding!!!!!

This is 100% on point and the real reason.



RynoHawk said:


> They want that 5*.
> 
> These are the same people who said they don't carry cash and would tip if only Uber had in app tipping before they implemented it.


That's why pax who actually bother saying they'll tip in the app should get no more than 4 stars, MAX.


----------



## freddieman

uberman101 said:


> Why do people tell me they're going to tip well and even right before the drop off point they say they will tip through the app...but then they don't tip? Lol if you're not going to tip there's no need to lie about it, tipping isn't even an Uber requirement. But it does make me thing I did something wrong if everything seems to go fine but then you don't even give a $1 tip. Unless Uber is taking tips randomly because one time a woman left a tip through the app right in front of me but then the tip didn't show up on my app later...So I don't know.


They do that so their rider rating gets a 5star. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Julescase

freddieman said:


> They do that so their rider rating gets a 5star. Rinse and repeat.


Which is exactly why people who say that should NEVER get more than 4 stars. Maximum. Ideally they should get 1-star, IMO.


----------



## RockinEZ

100% of PAX that said they would tip me have not tipped.
The worst are the asshats that say if you do something like a drive through I will tip big.

If they say they will tip, I always call them on it.
"Buddy in over 2000 rides no one that said they would tip has tipped. I do not expect you to, so not we will not be doing anything other from going from point A to point B." McDonalds..... ha ha ha.... uh no. Taco Bell or Jack in the Box? Hell no unless you want to pay for a seat shampoo."

I am not always nice to my PAX.
In over 2000 rides only 25 people have not rated me 5*, so it does not seem to be a problem to tell them the truth.


----------



## Cableguynoe

RockinEZ said:


> In over 2000 rides only 25 people have not rated me 5*, so it does not seem to be a problem to tell them the truth.


Sounds about average.

How many rated rides out of the 2000?


----------



## RockinEZ

Cableguynoe said:


> Sounds about average.
> 
> How many rated rides out of the 2000?


975 so far. Most people don't rate you.


----------



## Cableguynoe

RockinEZ said:


> 100% of PAX that said they would tip me have not tipped.
> .


I don't think I need to tell you that's a terrible percentage.

You said it doesn't seem to be a problem, but your own stats would say otherwise.


----------



## RockinEZ

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't think I need to tell you that a terrible percentage.
> 
> You said it doesn't seem to be a problem, but your own stats would say otherwise.


Asshat. I average $20 to $40 in tips via the app daily.

Only the people that say they will tip, do not tip. 
When you get a few more rides under your belt, you will know better.

Why be a jerk. You did not have to be, but there you were.

You evidently did not read the post about my stats.

Quit being a jerk online.


----------



## Julescase

RockinEZ said:


> 100% of PAX that said they would tip me have not tipped.
> The worst are the asshats that say if you do something like a drive through I will tip big.
> 
> If they say they will tip, I always call them on it.
> "Buddy in over 2000 rides no one that said they would tip has tipped. I do not expect you to, so not we will not be doing anything other from going from point A to point B." McDonalds..... ha ha ha.... uh no. Taco Bell or Jack in the Box? Hell no unless you want to pay for a seat shampoo."
> 
> I am not always nice to my PAX.
> In over 2000 rides only 25 people have not rated me 5*, so it does not seem to be a problem to tell them the truth.


I love saying "Oh that's so sweet of you, thanks! In fact, can I watch you do it on your phone as you leave the in-app tip? A few passengers have told me it's confusing and I'd love to see you do it before you get out of the car so I can understand exactly how a tip is done from your point of view. Thank You again!"


----------



## RockinEZ

Julescase said:


> I love saying "Oh that's so sweet of you, thanks! In fact, can I watch you do it on your phone as you leave the in-app tip? A few passengers have told me it's confusing and I'd love to see you do it before you get out of the car so I can understand exactly how a tip is done from your point of view. Thank You again!"


I am too old and tired to even put up with them. 
I just call them on it 100% of the time. 
It makes no difference. 
People that talk tips, don't tip. 
I learned it waiting tables while putting myself through school. 
Uber turns out to be no different.


----------



## Julescase

RockinEZ said:


> I am too old and tired to even put up with them.
> I just call them on it 100% of the time.
> It makes no difference.
> People that talk tips, don't tip.
> I learned it waiting tables while putting myself through school.
> Uber turns out to be no different.


I always got tipped when I waited tables - the one group who didn't tip me was hunted down and publicly shamed- in the middle of the Chestnut Hill Mall (shout out to all the Boston drivers out there!). I literally RAN out of the restaurant and chased those asshats down like the wretched animals they were. Then screamed at them and made sure everyone around heard what pathetic cheap *****s they were, trying to stiff me on a $160 tab.

I wish the same could be done with the atrocious, pathetic Uber pax who are too cheap and tight-wadded to tip. Uber makes it close to impossible to contact these fools once the trip's over - otherwise, believe me, I'd be letting these dipshits know how much I truly despise them. I do what I can to tell pool pax (I end up always canceling but texting them first to let them know pool sucks and how It's the equivalent of me paying for the pleasure of giving them a ride in my car because they're too cheap to spring for an X ride) I want them to know how much they suck; that's about as close as we can get to shaming the idiots we have to deal with.

Text above is what I like to do when I get a few Pool requests in a row. Accept one then tell the pax they suck, basically. Then cancel it. Lol.


----------



## RockinEZ

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't think I need to tell you that's a terrible percentage.
> 
> You said it doesn't seem to be a problem, but your own stats would say otherwise.


Man, go back and read your past posts. 
You are pretty negative, and that makes me wonder why you are here. 
It is not to help new drivers, or to commiserate with experienced drivers.

You are here to be negative. You seem to have a problem with social media. 
If we were standing face to face, I guarantee you would not be so rude in person.

Try to respond on social media as you would to a person you were standing in front of. 
People can't actually be the asshat you appear to be in real life or they get real life results they often do not like.

Just be nice, and everyone gets happy.


----------



## Cableguynoe

RockinEZ said:


> Asshat. I average $20 to $40 in tips via the app daily.
> 
> Only the people that say they will tip, do not tip.
> When you get a few more rides under your belt, you will know better.
> 
> Why be a jerk. You did not have to be, but there you were.
> 
> You evidently did not read the post about my stats.
> 
> Quit being a jerk online.


I'm not trying to be a jerk. 
I'm trying to understand your stats.

100% of anything sounds unbelievable.

While many pax are aholes, real tippers do exist. 2000+ rides and I would think you would run into one without cash.

But then you said you're not always nice to pax and that it didn't hurt you.

All I'm saying is that maybe it is.


----------



## RockinEZ

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk.
> I'm trying to understand your stats.
> 
> 100% of anything sounds unbelievable.
> 
> While many pax are aholes, real tippers do exist. 2000+ rides and I would think you would run into one without cash.
> 
> But then you said you're not always nice to pax and that it didn't hurt you.
> 
> All I'm saying is that maybe it is.


Actually you are trying to be a jerk. I have read your posts and you are 100% a jerk. 
You didn't read or understand one post in this thread. 
Respond to people online as you would to a person in front of you.

Better yet just leave this forum and move to the short bus forum all the other disgruntled former members from here have gathered. It is a cluster of negativity. You would fit right in.



Julescase said:


> View attachment 234752
> 
> 
> I always got tipped when I waited tables - the one group who didn't tip me was hunted down and publicly shamed- in the middle of the Chestnut Hill Mall (shout out to all the Boston drivers out there!). I literally RAN out of the restaurant and chased those asshats down like the wretched animals they were. Then screamed at them and made sure everyone around heard what pathetic cheap *****s they were, trying to stiff me on a $160 tab.
> 
> I wish the same could be done with the atrocious, pathetic Uber pax who are too cheap and tight-wadded to tip. Uber makes it close to impossible to contact these fools once the trip's over - otherwise, believe me, I'd be letting these dipshits know how much I truly despise them. I do what I can to tell pool pax (I end up always canceling but texting them first to let them know pool sucks and how It's the equivalent of me paying for the pleasure of giving them a ride in my car because they're too cheap to spring for an X ride) I want them to know how much they suck; that's about as close as we can get to shaming the idiots we have to deal with.
> 
> Text above is what I like to do when I get a few Pool requests in a row. Accept one then tell the pax they suck, basically. Then cancel it. Lol.


I made $160 to $300 in tips per night in a high end Chinese restaurant depending on the night. Weekends brought the best tips. 
The people that said they would tip, never did.

My point is the big mouths never came through. That maybe a part of the human condition.

The silent folks came through with the largest tips.

As far as Uber goes, if you contact a PAX for a tip Uber will suspend you. Be careful. 
We owe the non-tipping in Uber to Kalanick the ultimate sociopath. That man is a mental case. He has made his entire living using other peoples resources to his advantage.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Lying is a violation of the _Sixth Commandment_, that is reason to send people to hell after life.

Holding liars accountable now, while they have a chance, can help save them in the long run.


----------



## Cableguynoe

RockinEZ said:


> You are here to be negative. You seem to have a problem with social media.
> If we were standing face to face, I guarantee you would not be so rude in person.


This is not social media.
Not even close.

If it was, I would know your name and wouldn't be staring at your dog.

And I actually don't do social media. So there's that.


----------



## freddieman

RockinEZ said:


> 100% of PAX that said they would tip me have not tipped.
> The worst are the asshats that say if you do something like a drive through I will tip big.
> 
> If they say they will tip, I always call them on it.
> "Buddy in over 2000 rides no one that said they would tip has tipped. I do not expect you to, so not we will not be doing anything other from going from point A to point B." McDonalds..... ha ha ha.... uh no. Taco Bell or Jack in the Box? Hell no unless you want to pay for a seat shampoo."
> 
> I am not always nice to my PAX.
> In over 2000 rides only 25 people have not rated me 5*, so it does not seem to be a problem to tell them the truth.


70/30 for me. 70% of pax tipped me when they said they would. I just make a good read on the ones who are BS'n and rate them according to how much the ride netted. If it's a nice ride then I give them 5 star regardless since tip would be icing on the cake. If it's min fare or short trip it's cash tip or 4 star and below.


----------



## Cableguynoe

RockinEZ said:


> Respond to people online as you would to a person in front of you.
> .


I do.

I actually go easier here than in person because mods already have my number.

The difference is online you don't know my actual tone and, like you did, people get easily offended and jump to conclusions.

Relax.

It's an online forum.


----------



## RockinEZ

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Lying is a violation of the sixth commandment, that is reason to send people to hell after life.
> 
> Holding liars accountable now, while they have a chance, can help save them in the long run.


Got someone in mind there Former Ta


Cableguynoe said:


> This is not social media.
> Not even close.
> 
> If it was, I would know your name and wouldn't be staring at your dog.


Well yes this is social media. Sorry you haven't figured that out yet. 
Lighten up buddy. Why so negative?

If you were standing in front of me now would you be so negative?
I guarantee you would not. 
If people can reach out and grab you, you tent to be more polite.

Why would you think you can be impolite to people online?
Be a better person. Get a handle on yourself.



Cableguynoe said:


> I do.
> 
> I actually go easier here than in person because mods already have my number.
> 
> The difference is online you don't know my actual tone and, like you did, people get easily offended and jump to conclusions.
> 
> Relax.
> 
> It's an online forum.


Be nice, read your past posts. 
Do better to be a good person.

People will pinch your head off if you try to address them in person as you address people here.

Just because you can't see people is no excuse to be rude. 
You can be a good group member if you just stop the negativity and make some positive suggestions. 
If you know tips for a new driver, give them to them. Don't go negative.

It will be hard, but you can do it if you try.


----------



## Cableguynoe

RockinEZ said:


> Got someone in mind there Former Ta
> 
> Well yes this is social media. Sorry you haven't figured that out yet.
> Lighten up buddy. Why so negative?
> 
> If you were standing in front of me now would you be so negative?
> I guarantee you would not.
> If people can reach out and grab you, you tent to be more polite.
> 
> Why would you think you can be impolite to people online?
> Be a better person. Get a handle on yourself.
> 
> Be nice, read your past posts.
> Do better to be a good person.
> 
> People will pinch your head off if you try to address them in person as you address people here.
> 
> Just because you can't see people is no excuse to be rude.
> You can be a good group member if you just stop the negativity and make some positive suggestions.
> If you know tips for a new driver, give them to them. Don't go negative.
> 
> It will be hard, but you can do it if you try.


Not liking how you do things is negative? Lol.
Ok. How about not getting so bent out of shape when you don't hear something you like.



RockinEZ said:


> People will pinch your head off if you try to address them in person as you address people here.


Thanks for the tip.
I'll be on the lookout. Because I haven't dealt with real life before today...



RockinEZ said:


> You can be a good group member if you just stop the negativity and make some positive suggestions.
> 
> It will be hard, but you can do it if you try.


Yeah umm, I think I've done pretty well on this forum just being myself.
Made several friends. Many have sent me private messages to thank me for my contributions. I can show you if you like.

One even asked me for my referral code because he liked my posts so much while he was lurking, that he wanted me to get the $500 bonus.

I think I'll just keep doing what I do.

Thanks for the tips though.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

RockinEZ said:


> Yea done with you.....
> Why come here and be a jerk? What is wrong with your attitude. Anyone here hurt you.
> Anyway I have to block you..... you just don't get it.


Block me too, it"s fun.


----------



## Cableguynoe

RockinEZ said:


> Yea done with you.....
> Why come here and be a jerk? What is wrong with your attitude. Anyone here hurt you.
> Anyway I have to block you..... you just don't get it.


You keep asking why I'm a jerk. 
You really sound like a cry baby. 
Man up.

If you go back you'll see I never said anything that bad.

You're just weak.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Cableguynoe said:


> One even asked me for my referral code because he liked my posts so much while he was lurking, that he wanted me to get the $500 bonus.


Boy, is he gonna be disappointed...


----------



## Uber's Guber

RockinEZ said:


> I average $20 to $40 in tips via the app daily.


Pffffttttttt! Big deal! You probably drive 14 hours daily.


----------



## daave1

Julescase said:


> View attachment 234752
> 
> 
> Text above is what I like to do when I get a few Pool requests in a row. Accept one then tell the pax they suck, basically. Then cancel it. Lol.


Lol, love it! You're a feisty one! How cathartic that must feel, I'll have to try that sometime.


----------



## Jay Mikhail

RockinEZ said:


> Asshat. I average $20 to $40 in tips via the app daily.
> 
> Only the people that say they will tip, do not tip.
> When you get a few more rides under your belt, you will know better.
> 
> Why be a jerk. You did not have to be, but there you were.
> 
> You evidently did not read the post about my stats.
> 
> Quit being a jerk online.


This guy "cableguynoe" knows all the answers and is always right. I told him in another thread that his reading comprehension is terrible. I can see I am not the only one who thinks so. Lol


----------



## Cableguynoe

Jay Mikhail said:


> This guy "cableguynoe" knows all the answers and is always right. I told him in another thread that his reading comprehension is terrible. I can see I am not the only one who thinks so. Lol


lol
Well as long as you told me, it must be correct.

I see how you never responded after accusing me of being a flip flopper, but the very thread you tried to use against me actually proved I am consistent.

So tell me more about reading comprehension?


----------



## CJfrom619

When a rider tells me that their going to tip me in the app..I always tell them “If you do.I appreciate that a lot”. I think that’s makes a rider feel more obligated to tip when I say that. The “if you do” part I’m sure sticks in their head. Almost like I’m doing the same thing to them by saying that.


----------



## stickware

uberman101 said:


> Why do people tell me they're going to tip well and even right before the drop off point they say they will tip through the app...but then they don't tip? Lol if you're not going to tip there's no need to lie about it, tipping isn't even an Uber requirement. But it does make me thing I did something wrong if everything seems to go fine but then you don't even give a $1 tip. Unless Uber is taking tips randomly because one time a woman left a tip through the app right in front of me but then the tip didn't show up on my app later...So I don't know.


I straight up tell them "90% of the people who say that, dont tip"

I had someone tell me "fine. I wont tip" and gave me poor rating. Oh well.

Some say "really??" I expain yes, and they have tipped so far.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Cableguynoe said:


> Question... what do you say when they say they will tip you in the app?


"that will be awesome... most people are lying when they say that !"



Cableguynoe said:


> lol
> Well as long as you told me, it must be correct.
> 
> I see how you never responded after accusing me of being a flip flopper, but the very thread you tried to use against me actually proved I am consistent.
> 
> So tell me more about reading comprehension?


 I thought the reason he never answered you was because you WHACKED HIM.. lol


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

CYP said:


> People are assholes


The one, exactly correct, answer. No further discussion necessary.


----------



## michael7227

I one star them all on general principle. None of them made me feel guilty after the fact...


----------



## Koolbreze

uberman101 said:


> Why do people tell me they're going to tip well and even right before the drop off point they say they will tip through the app...but then they don't tip? Lol if you're not going to tip there's no need to lie about it, tipping isn't even an Uber requirement. But it does make me thing I did something wrong if everything seems to go fine but then you don't even give a $1 tip. Unless Uber is taking tips randomly because one time a woman left a tip through the app right in front of me but then the tip didn't show up on my app later...So I don't know.


Why did you agree to provide good service then don't?


----------



## RockinEZ

Uber's Guber said:


> Pffffttttttt! Big deal! You probably drive 14 hours daily.


Wow are you projecting.

No, I drive from 0400 to 0900. 
Just the morning surge. 
If I clear $200 before 0900, I go home.


----------



## UberDrone

Pax think giving you 5* is a tip. I remember when I waited tables as a young padawan; we called this type of tip the verbal tip (no $ incl obv)


----------



## RockinEZ

UberDrone said:


> Pax think giving you 5* is a tip. I remember when I waited tables as a young padawan; we called this type of tip the verbal tip (no $ incl obv)


A lot of my PAX are Uber regulars now. They are pretty hip to the score system. 
It is nice we are getting some PAX with 3 years of Uber experience now days. 
Hell, even downtown PAX are moving to the white zones for pickup. Much different than a few years back.

One thing I noticed that I had not seen before is "This is a scheduled ride". 
They are starting to give us a little more info in the app. 
More info lets you create a bigger picture of where the regulars are and what time.


----------



## mr822344

it's fun seeing their "hopeful" looks on their faces. Pathetic actually. but still fun!

http://mrwgifs.com/wp-content/uploa...ntly-By-The-Door-On-Married-With-Children.gif


----------



## RockinEZ

mr822344 said:


> it's fun seeing their "hopeful" looks on their faces. Pathetic actually. but still fun!
> 
> http://mrwgifs.com/wp-content/uploa...ntly-By-The-Door-On-Married-With-Children.gif


My favorite line from Al.
While playing Santa, Al told a kid to have his daddy come home from work at lunch. "You will get a brand new mommy and a brand new mail man."


----------



## comitatus1

merryon2nd said:


> The answer to this is simple. To keep a psychological advantage over people that would believe that they will keep their word. They want the best experience for the smallest amount of cost. There are plenty of drivers out there that will go above and beyond for the promise of a few extra bucks, and they know it. So they dangle that few extra bucks in front of your nose like Fred Flintstone did bananas for the world's first Uber.
> I'm fairly sure that they hope they can break your spirit when they pull it away after they get out too.


My main gig is fixing computers and customers do this all the time: They bring in one device and say they have others that they will bring later after the first on is fixed, clearly hoping to get a better deal on the 'first' one. I fell for that one like maybe twice early on in my career. Now it's full price every single time. And yes, it is extremely rare that I ever see those promised devices.

Chris


----------



## merryon2nd

comitatus1 said:


> My main gig is fixing computers and customers do this all the time: They bring in one device and say they have others that they will bring later after the first on is fixed, clearly hoping to get a better deal on the 'first' one. I fell for that one like maybe twice early on in my career. Now it's full price every single time. And yes, it is extremely rare that I ever see those promised devices.


YES! This exactly what I mean. Tech people usually get it the worse too. lmao


----------



## reg barclay

uberman101 said:


> Why do people tell me they're going to tip well and even right before the drop off point they say they will tip through the app...but then they don't tip?.


I've had pax who said this early on in a ride, when they wanted me to do something, like make an extra stop or the like. Other times I've had pax who just said this at the end of the ride. My theory in the second case, is that some of these pax were raised in an environment where tipping cab drivers was the norm. Not handing over a cash tip feels awkward to them, so they get around this by saying they'll tip in the app. They either genuinely believe this but forget, or it's then just less awkward for them not to tip once the driver isn't in front of them.


----------



## Dice Man

When they say that, I take out my wallet and say I have change, sometimes it works, they get embarrassed and tip cash.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Some of these pax have come up with a whole routine.
(Both happened last night and I received no tip from either of them):

---Ride ended and pax stayed in back seat awhile speaking "to himself", making sure I can hear it, "ok....5 stars...and...$3 tip....and done. Have a great day!"

---Couple exits my car. Husband says "Hold on buddy" while taking out his wallet. Wife tells husband ( while making sure I can hear her), "We can tip in the app now." Husband says, "OK, make sure you do that." Husband puts wallet away and thanks me for the ride.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Perhaps they are actually tipping and Uber/Lyft is just not passing it along. What is more likely wasting time on a stupid gimmick when it does not matter anyways in the service they receive or they are actually doing what they say and tipping in the app.


----------



## Enigma247

I just say if you do it's appreciated. I never expect they actually will because I drive nights and drunks can't remember s%#t

I can guarantee if it's a couple and the guy says it you can pretty much count on no tip. That comment wasn't meant for you it was for the girl.


----------



## Uber315

uberman101 said:


> Why do people tell me they're going to tip well and even right before the drop off point they say they will tip through the app...but then they don't tip? Lol if you're not going to tip there's no need to lie about it, tipping isn't even an Uber requirement. But it does make me thing I did something wrong if everything seems to go fine but then you don't even give a $1 tip. Unless Uber is taking tips randomly because one time a woman left a tip through the app right in front of me but then the tip didn't show up on my app later...So I don't know.


Believe it or not most of those people who tell you they will tip you in the app really did mean it. The problem is the only I demand app that people say that and it never gets to us is UBER! 
Like I have said in the past I know why but I unfortunately can't speak about it right now. I will just say the pax are not as bad as we think they are . There are a lot of great tippers but Uber manipulated that as well . I'll finish this post like I will finish them all now. " It is a matter of time before some thing happens , I can bet that someone will lose there mind somewhere and cause some serious damage. I'm just waiting so I can say " "I Told You So" I just hope it's no one I know.


----------



## Cary Grant

Uberfunitis said:


> Perhaps they are actually tipping and Uber/Lyft is just not passing it along. What is more likely wasting time on a stupid gimmick when it does not matter anyways in the service they receive or they are actually doing what they say and tipping in the app.


I've had several pax show me the tip on the app, before I ended the trip. Days, weeks, months go by, and that tip never shows up.

When it comes to in-app tipping, I don't trust Uber.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Cary Grant said:


> I've had several pax show me the tip on the app, before I ended the trip. Days, weeks, months go by, and that tip never shows up.
> 
> When it comes to in-app tipping, I don't trust Uber.


That's my beleif as well..

Uber can change tips into more "service fee" on the documents and we would never know.

You can't trust uber to do the right thing...

Trusting uber is like trusting your dog. Do you trust your dog not to bit your face off in your sleep?

I would hope,

Do you trust your dog with a bowl of chedder cheese dip while your going to the bathroom?

No...

It's too big of a temptation and it's too easy for them to get away with, 1s and zeros are just that, 1s and zeros.


----------



## MarlboroMan

Cableguynoe said:


> Question... what do you say when they say they will tip you in the app?


you better!!!


----------



## Bbonez

Cdub2k said:


> Here's the thing I never down rate a passenger for not tipping that's not my style and I feel like that's not a fair reason to down rate them.


I disagree, I think it is unfair to the pax that tips in cash to rate not tippers as well as them. 5* is the best to be the best you need to tip your driver.


----------



## Cdub2k

Bbonez said:


> I disagree, I think it is unfair to the pax that tips in cash to rate not tippers as well as them. 5* is the best to be the best you need to tip your driver.


 Well there lies the problem. Some people tip in the app after every ride. We live in a society where people don't have actual money on their person. Personally I rarely have cash on hand unless it's a couple of dollars.

So we are faced with a conundrum. Some people might tip you a day or two after the ride. Some might tip a few hours later or right after the ride through the APP. So if you rate everyone poorly who doesn't cash tip you'll dishing out poor ratings 90% of the time. And you'll be down rating the very same ones who are tipping you all because they didn't have cash on hand to give to you.


----------



## Bbonez

Cash is king, gas stations charge an extra 5-10 cents a gallon to pay with a card. On uber I charge a least 1* to tip me via CC. On Lyft I give about 16 hours to tip via app b4 I rate. Most adults carry enough cash to tip the service people the encounter.


----------



## Enigma247

If you expect tips I suggest you don't deliver ubereats thos f%}{#^**s never tip

Uber eats = questionable food. Never mess with people that handle your food. Poor choices have consequences!

Check the urine content of your food folks!


----------



## Sophistiq8ted

I got tipped $10 on Uber eats. But ANYONE that's ever said they would tip in the app never does .Either do it or don't. If you're not going to tip just keep your mouth shut. I just say thanks and drive off. I never expect a tip especially when they say they will


----------



## Nosoupforyou

uberman101 said:


> Why do people tell me they're going to tip well and even right before the drop off point they say they will tip through the app...but then they don't tip? Lol if you're not going to tip there's no need to lie about it, tipping isn't even an Uber requirement. But it does make me thing I did something wrong if everything seems to go fine but then you don't even give a $1 tip. Unless Uber is taking tips randomly because one time a woman left a tip through the app right in front of me but then the tip didn't show up on my app later...So I don't know.


Wow you guys get tips?


----------



## fortyTwo

I tip all the time and often heavily when i get ubers for myself. I often sent them for my recent gf and I know she was pretty annoying to drivers so always tipped cash on arrival or through the app. And I have tipped heavily each time I have said I tipped. Driving for uber has actually left me really questioning if I am the lone person tipping always because it seems like SO FEW people do. I'm always surprised by the people that don't and have learned i can't easily judge who will or won't.. but that so few people at all even do, disgusts me. I do have a sneaky trick I use that I notice gets me tips almost 100% of the time when I'm able to use it but I'm hesitant to say it and start seeing everyone use it and spoil it. LOL


----------



## 1.5xorbust

fortyTwo said:


> I tip all the time and often heavily when i get ubers for myself. I often sent them for my recent gf and I know she was pretty annoying to drivers so always tipped cash on arrival or through the app. And I have tipped heavily each time I have said I tipped. Driving for uber has actually left me really questioning if I am the lone person tipping always because it seems like SO FEW people do. I'm always surprised by the people that don't and have learned i can't easily judge who will or won't.. but that so few people at all even do, disgusts me. I do have a sneaky trick I use that I notice gets me tips almost 100% of the time when I'm able to use it but I'm hesitant to say it and start seeing everyone use it and spoil it. LOL


Feel free to PM me if you like.


----------



## freddieman

fortyTwo said:


> I tip all the time and often heavily when i get ubers for myself. I often sent them for my recent gf and I know she was pretty annoying to drivers so always tipped cash on arrival or through the app. And I have tipped heavily each time I have said I tipped. Driving for uber has actually left me really questioning if I am the lone person tipping always because it seems like SO FEW people do. I'm always surprised by the people that don't and have learned i can't easily judge who will or won't.. but that so few people at all even do, disgusts me. I do have a sneaky trick I use that I notice gets me tips almost 100% of the time when I'm able to use it but I'm hesitant to say it and start seeing everyone use it and spoil it. LOL


Is it, (shows a knife blade)........"give me all ur cash!"........"bioooootch"


----------



## henrygates

Some people say it, and I just laugh the "ok, whatever, bud" laugh. The other night the lady actually got out HER wallet and gave me a cash tip after I laughed at him. I 3 star them all. Every once in a blue moon they actually do tip.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Thank god it's different with taxis..

With the on board system they have to add a tip before they even swipe the card. And i know if they tipped before they get out of the car.


A lot of people don't have the nads to not tip when they have to look at me before walking off. 

OR asking me for all their change back on a cash fare when I ask them how much to give back. (I don't expect a $19 tip on a $21 ride and they hand me 2 $20s for instance, so i do give out change when asked).

There's people with no shame who will ask for all their change back but for most people I get some kind of tip (unless i'm in the hood)

With uber you can make it in your house before the driver can see that you didn't tip


----------



## HotUberMess

Tell them the tip function doesn’t always work in-app and to check their credit card receipts later. Or they can tip in cash.


----------



## goneubering

uberman101 said:


> Why do people tell me they're going to tip well and even right before the drop off point they say they will tip through the app...but then they don't tip? Lol if you're not going to tip there's no need to lie about it, tipping isn't even an Uber requirement. But it does make me thing I did something wrong if everything seems to go fine but then you don't even give a $1 tip. Unless Uber is taking tips randomly because one time a woman left a tip through the app right in front of me but then the tip didn't show up on my app later...So I don't know.


The majority of my riders who say that actually do it. I just had another one recently who said he would tip but nothing showed up that day. The next day I got his tip.


----------

